# Shingle print roof membrane?



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a shingle print single ply roofing membrane. I know IB has one and Duro-Last has one called shingle ply which I'm very familiar with but I was just wondering if anyone knows of another company such as GAF offers a shingle look membrane?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There are a few. I have used none, but look into cooley illusions. They may have been the original.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Are you looking to buy an over the counter membrane?


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I am not finding anything. I guess I have always taken it for granted that we carry IB, Duro, and Fibertite as well as Carlisle's full line of products. If I were closer I would be willing to help you out. 

Sorry, let us know if you come up with something.

Shoot, try calling Duro. They may just sign you up. Just remember to stay with their 60 mil. The 40 doesn't hold up in these parts.


----------

